# My XM Delphi Installation



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here are some pics of my car installation. I'm not a professional so please be kind. I did manage to hide most of the wires from the XM radio to the RF Modulator behind the factory car stereo so I'm quite pleased and it's even a "spouse approved" installation. The only thing I don't like is how the antenna wire runs down the front windshield seam. I haven't figured a way around that one yet. The car is a 2001 Ford Focus Station Wagon.

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/chrisxminstall/pic1.JPG

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/chrisxminstall/pic2.JPG

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/chrisxminstall/pic3.JPG

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/chrisxminstall/pic4.JPG

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/chrisxminstall/pic5.JPG


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Looks like a clean install. My only complaint on my car was the antenna wire which pokes out rather inelegantly from the back of my roof at the junction of my hard top and the rear windshield. Also working on the radio somehow disabled the Date function on my Driver Information Display (ie. Trip Computer). Everything else works (Fuel Range, Avg. Speed, etc.) but the ETA and Date functions are MIA. Also my GM radio doesn't dim anymore when my headlights turn on. I figure it is something I'll have checked the next time I have to take it to the dealership for some service (why spend $100 to get the date back)

I just had my Delphi installed last week, but my 1998 Oldsmobile Aurora had NO flat surface that the Delphi's installation bracket could use. I wound up having a cellular phone base be used which puts it about 9 inches forward and to the right of the shifter. Easy to reach, although only the driver (and the rear left passenger) can really see the display clearly due to the limited mobility of the Delphi base.

I have been blown away by the utility of this system and the receiver unit. I haven't had such a blast with a new toy since I got my Dishplayer in 2000 (which, warts and all, DID get me to relax about rushing home to catch my favorite shows). My biggest worry is not wrapping my car around a tree while scrolling through the available songs. Here's a solution for the year 2010..... have the built in head units reflect the artist and song name info off the windshield like Cadillac did with the speedometer a few years back (don't know if they still have that capability) so I don't have to take my eyes off the road.

My only other wish is that they would have added a password protect function to the radio so I can keep Junior from listening to the more "colorful" language on some of the channels. (Yeah, I know, I can call XM and have them disable the channels in question, but then "I" can't listen to them either). I'm sure they'd sell a bunch of Playboy Radio subscriptions if they had that feature.


----------

